# What was your GOTY?



## emigre (Dec 22, 2014)

In an evolution of Thug's thread and in general convention where there's usually a thread like this, let's get this shit started.

I didn't get to play as many gaems as I would liked to have done due to working full time and therefore not having much free time so some titles like Persona Q, Layton vs Wright, PvZ, I just haven't had the chance to play em.

Firstly honourable mentions to :

Danganronpa 1/2- both are excellent visual novel/detective gaems.
Project Diva f-  I didn't expect much out of this and was so surprised at how much I enjoyed this. I've racked up 30 hours on this fucker.
Infamous Second Son/ First Light- I really enjoyed this, I know it got a lot of stick but I feel Ducker Punch did a lot more right than wrong. Will certainly look forward to a sequel.
Velocity 2x- Velocity Ultra was fantastic on Vita and 2x was super awesome. The way, the side scrolling levels was incorporated was superb and fitted really well with the previous Velocity gaemplay.
Transistor- It looked great and it played even better. I really enjoyed the experimentation the battle system allowed.
Shin Megami Tensei IV (EU Release)- Good gaem, I liked how the deep the gaem mechanics were. Shame the gaem hot laughably easy once you reached Tokyo.
Ys: Celcetta of Memories (EU Release)- Super fun gaem, great music tis a shame it looked like arse. Certainly looking forward to Ys 8.
Mario Kart 8- It looked great and played great. Personally its my favourite Mario Kart.

However my GOTY is:



Spoiler











 
Sometimes gaems can struggle being fun. Bayo2 was just stupidly fun and a great evolution of the original Bayo. It a was a joy to play, it looked pretty and a good soundtrack. It may have sold like shit but the ten hours I spent playing it was an absolute delight. Just don't play with the Gamepad.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 22, 2014)

Mine would probably have to be the wonderful game known as Kingdom Hearts 2.5 because I'm a fan of KH but ashamingly never played KH 2 so I played the remake and it rocks.

If the remake doesn't count then I'd say smash bros.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm between _Super Smash Bros._ (Wii U) and _Super Smash Kart_ because they're both so good it's hard to decide which one is my GotY of 2014. Eh, what the hell, _Super Smash Kart_ it is!

I know for sure that _Sonic Boom_'s my WotY of 2014.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 22, 2014)

Both Thug and yourself include Velocity 2x but to me it was just a 2 minute throwaway affair. My GOTY is without a doubt Fantasy Life on the 3DS. 180+ hours in and I still have shit to do.


----------



## Arras (Dec 22, 2014)

Not really fair since it just recently came out (and I haven't even finished it yet), but I'd say The Talos Principle is a good contender at the very least. Other than that, Binding of Isaac: Rebirth maybe? Nothing else really comes to mind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2014)

Dark Souls II is pretty good.

Despite everyone's complaining, I actually like Destiny. I think it's fun, looks great, has interesting lore, controls excellently, and works well as a PvP or PvE game. I think in terms of console MMOs this is the best thing we'll get.

GTA V for next gen is also highly impressive.

I have a bunch of backlogged stuff (inFamous: Second Son, Diablo III: RoS, etc) so my list is far from "complete". I also didn't play a lot this year, between work and school I don't have a lot of free time. And when I get free time, I have other things to do (hang out with friends, play Magic, etc).


----------



## vincentx77 (Dec 22, 2014)

My GOTY :
Persona Q. I just finished P3 route at 104 hours, all requests completed, all chests opened.

Honorable Mentions:
Bravely Default (NA version) - almost made me like Square again
Diablo 3 - Reaper of Souls - made me put another 150 hours in the game
Legend of Heroes - Trails in the Sky (Steam Version) - such a cute RPG. I have to wonder how I missed this on PSP
Watch_Dogs - Despite it's somewhat glitchy release, I still had a great time driving all over fake Chicago. I still need to play through the DLC.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that sees the title says Was Was? .-. 

Anyway, id have to say my GOTY would have to be the same Emigre. 

Bayonetta 2 was a super important review for me, to show I had the skill necessary to review big Nintendo titles, and because it was a launch title Nintendo actually gave to ME to give my opinion on. 

In playing it, writing came easy for me. Because the game was just flipping fantastic. 

Slightly silly story aside, Bayonetta 2 was a sexy, violent, energy pumping wave of awesomeness that I had never experienced on the Wii U before, and I enjoyed every minute of it. 

Easily GOTY material.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2014)

Destiny. I rarely sink more than 20 hours into an FPS and I practically never play Multiplayer - been playing Destiny for well over a 100 hours.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm gonna leave Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire here and just leave.


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2014)

Most fun I've had with an RPG since the release of FFXIII



Spoiler



Where The F[airy]s F[lies]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2014)

Dark Souls 2 every day of my life.

Every.
Day.
Of.
My.
Life.



Spoiler


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 23, 2014)

Some really great games came out this year, it's pretty damn hard to pick.

I'll have to say Tales of Hearts R. It captured more of my attention so far this year than any other game. But yeah, tough year for picking a GOTY.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 23, 2014)

Both games. My god, where is the third game!?


----------



## Count Duckula (Dec 23, 2014)

The Talos Principle on PC, brilliant game.

If you enjoy puzzle games like portal, buy it!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 23, 2014)

I would say it's Ace Attorney Trilogy for me if a trilogy "remake" is allowed to be GOTY. Otherwise I'll go with Shadow of Modor. Haven't played many games this year though, missed a lot of good titles.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 23, 2014)

GOTY? The only game I basically played all year was Dark Souls 2!
 It's really fun, especially PvP which is full of challenging players or easy pray


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2014)

prowler said:


> Most fun I've had with an RPG *since the release of FFXIII*


That's not too hard.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Am I the only one that sees the title says Was Was? .-.


 
Shouldn't the title be "Which was your GotY?" because "What was your GotY?" sounds kinda off with the "what".


----------



## ArcadeDungeon (Dec 23, 2014)

My vote goes to Shovel Knight. Damn I worship that game


----------



## Valfore (Dec 23, 2014)

Sonic Boom Wii U, ayy lmao


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2014)

Valfore said:


> Sonic Boom Wii U, ayy lmao


That game is so overly-criticized it's not even funny. Yes, it's not great and it's very poorly debugged, but it's nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be. It's no Sonic 06, at least in the sense that it's entirely playable.


----------



## Valfore (Dec 23, 2014)

Sonic 06 is entirely playable tho, Start to finish is possible, ill go as far as to agree Sonic Boom is on equal level to 06, not worse nor better


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> GOTY? The only game I basically played all year was Dark Souls 2!
> 
> It's really fun, *especially PvP which is full of challenging players* or easy pray


pick a lance of your choice
spin to win
???
profit



If I have to select one game for what I played 2014 then that would be:


Spoiler











best RPG I played 2014 and probably ever.










not really, Chrono Trigger is the best ever.


----------



## ArcadeDungeon (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That game is so overly-criticized it's not even funny. Yes, it's not great and it's very poorly debugged, but it's nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be. It's no Sonic 06, at least in the sense that it's entirely playable.


It's impossible to make bad game as sonic 06 again, oh boy..


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2014)

ArcadeDungeon said:


> It's impossible to make bad game as sonic 06 again, oh boy..


That's my point - Sonic 06 was so poorly coded it was infuriating to just _"play"_ it - Sonic Boom isn't like that, it doesn't deserve the sh*t it gets, I've played much worse.



Valfore said:


> Sonic 06 is entirely playable tho, Start to finish is possible, ill go as far as to agree Sonic Boom is on equal level to 06, not worse nor better


Just because the game can be played from start to finish doesn't mean it's playable, don't give me that. I've played suffered it on a number of platforms and the game is filled with game-breaking glitches, it's only playable if you have the iron will of a mental patient with an obsession.


----------



## ArcadeDungeon (Dec 23, 2014)

By the way, in my opinion sonic boom on 3DS is not that bad, i think its mediocre.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's my point - Sonic 06 was so poorly coded it was infuriating to just _"play"_ it - Sonic Boom isn't like that, it doesn't deserve the sh*t it gets, I've played much worse.
> Just because the game can be played from start to finish doesn't mean it's playable, don't give me that. I've played suffered it on a number of platforms and the game is filled with game-breaking glitches, it's only playable if you have the iron will of a mental patient with an obsession.


 

To be fair...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 23, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> To be fair...


Never encountered that one, but I wish I did!  Like I said, the game's nothing to write home about, it's something to keep the kids busy, but it's not _"offensively bad"_ and it could've been that. Lost World is far superior if someone's looking for a Sonic game for the Wii U.



ArcadeDungeon said:


> By the way, in my opinion sonic boom on 3DS is not that bad, i think its mediocre.


It's well-constructed, but somewhat repetitive, yes.


----------



## Vipera (Dec 23, 2014)

The Stick of Truth. I played 3-4 games that came out out in 2014 and I have enjoyed it the most.


----------



## war2thegrave (Dec 23, 2014)

It's a tossup between Depression Quest and Revolution 60.
Anyone who disagrees is obviously a Mysogonystic shitlord pissbaby!


----------



## Arras (Dec 23, 2014)

war2thegrave said:


> It's a tossup between Depression Quest and Revolution 60.
> Anyone who disagrees is obviously a Mysogonystic shitlord pissbaby!


 
Wrong thread


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's not too hard.


it is very hard.
ffxiii had an engaging battle system that never got old.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 24, 2014)

prowler said:


> it is very hard. ffxiii had an engaging battle system that never got old.


Ahaha, oh prowler, you are such a jokster! So droll! 

Wait... You're serious. Okay... 

_*Backs away and leaves prowler with his Final Hallway XIII and its "plays itself" AKA "we just want to make movies" battle system.*_


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That game is so overly-criticized it's not even funny. Yes, it's not great and it's very poorly debugged, but it's nowhere near as bad as people make it out to be. It's no Sonic 06, at least in the sense that it's entirely playable.



Plus it wasn't a big failure as 06 was in that 06 made huge ambitions and claims but failed while boom did not


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Dark Souls 2 every day of my life.
> 
> Every.
> Day.
> ...


 

This. So much. Dark Souls is best game.


----------



## falconcrest (Dec 24, 2014)

Suikoden II, that game never gets old; just bought it off PSN/SEN.if only they would re-release the whole series there....


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Ahaha, oh prowler, you are such a jokster! So droll!
> 
> Wait... You're serious. Okay...
> 
> _*Backs away and leaves prowler with his Final Hallway XIII and its "plays itself" AKA "we just want to make movies" battle system.*_


 
say what you want Foxi but FFXIII has a better story than VII and isn't full of emos.
BTW the battle system bit is arguable, in most RPG you end up using a single action 99% of the time, in FFXIII the only difference is that a single button press does it for you(auto-battle), and of course you can ignore it and pick the commands yourself and play it like any other RPG. even the best RPG Chrono Trigger suffer from this, spam Luminaire or Frenzy.
the other half of the battle system, the paradigms, is helpful in the sense that if you have a healer you are guaranteed s/he WILL heal instead of fool around(hi Mitsuru, please stop using marin karin on everything).


that being said... Tales of Xillia 2 erry day.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 24, 2014)

My inner Ninten-child says Smash 4_. _The rest of me says Fantasy Life. I don't think I've poured as much time into a single videogame as I have with FL...

Honorable mentions to Project Diva F (another huge timesink), Transistor, and Tropical Freeze.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 24, 2014)

I made a blogpost in which I named my top 20 games played this year. However, none of these games where released this year. I admit I forgot about my wiiu, for which I bought 3 games. And I've barely played two of those, as I promised myself I wouldn't. Luckily, the last one is pretty decent as well. But I barely dare mention it: GOTY isn't exactly an award if you only played 2 games of this year (and I liked about 15 of those games of aforelinked list better than the best one). So take it with a pinch of salt, but my vote goes to...

Mario kart 8.


----------



## TemplarGR (Dec 24, 2014)

Fantasy Life. A really underrated gem.

Other than that, the only games from 2014 i really enjoyed were RYSE Son of Rome on PC (also vastly underrated) and Civilization Beyond Earth.

Plus i believe Alien Isolation was great, but i have not completed it yet.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 24, 2014)

Admittedly, I played few games this year. I was either busy with school, work, or Netflix more often than not. I'm going to give my GOTY to Tales of Hearts R though. It's the first game in a long while that I've spent over 40 hours on, much less beaten, and that I've actually enjoyed playing through again on NG+. It got my attention, was fun, had a good story, and was overall a pretty good experience. Hell, it still is a good experience.


----------



## Aeodan (Dec 27, 2014)

Dragon Age Inquistion so far is my game of the year.


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 27, 2014)

Well, just finished myriad parties featuring 8 player Smash Bros battles - a riot, but nah, still not my number one! Said parties also had Mario Kart 8 tournies though, and now my decision has been swayed.... Forza Horizon 2 is easily the greatest current gen racing game out there, and rather like Burnout Paradise last gen, may never be topped, but for sheer multiplayer fun there can only be one GOTY for me:

MK8


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm not done with Bayonetta 2 yet (more than halfway through, I think), but I'm inclined to agree. Bayonetta 2 is the funnest 2014 release I played this year, and somehow managed to improve on an already amazing predecessor.

My honorable mentions go to Shovel Knight, Super Smash Bros. 4, Super Smash Bros.: Project M 3.5 (yes, I'm counting this), Shantae and the Pirate's Curse, Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze, Kirby Triple Deluxe, and Bravely Default (I haven't played much of the latter, but I seriously love it so far).

If we're including games that didn't come out this year, but that I played for the first time this year, honorable mentions have to go to Deus Ex: Human Revolution- Director's Cut (another one I haven't finished yet), Mirror's Edge, You Have to Win the Game!, Portal, Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles, Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow, Mega Man X3, Lone Survivor: Director's Cut, Thomas Was Alone, Shantae, and SteamWorld Dig: A Fistful of Dirt


----------



## Diag (Dec 28, 2014)

my GOTY: 

Ar Nosurge
after qoga, ar nosurge put the Exa_Pico Games back as my favorite gaming series, ar nosurge was just awesome and i´m playing now ciel nosurge offline imported and it´s hard to say which is better :o i hope kt will announce ciel soon :/

but there were a lot of great games this year..
i had especially fun with ys - memories of celceta, smt iv finally in europe ^^, danganronpa 1/2 (though i liked the first game more), conception 2 (technically not the best game, but i enjoyed it a lot), akibas trip 2 (dito), fairy fencer f (dto), persona q, steins;gate (offical pc release but i´m really happy about the announcement of the vita version), i/o revision II (fantranslation)


----------



## VashTS (Jan 1, 2015)

here comes the wrench in the gears - Mario Golf : World Tour

I've been playing it quite a bit over the past 7 months and I really enjoy it. I love Mario Golf titles.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 1, 2015)

from the two 2014 games I played, my game of the year is Child of light. (the other one being Castlevania lords of shadow 2).

I played other games but from previous years.
I liked La pucelle Tactics, Rhapsody, Naya's quest (browser apps), Brothers ~ A Tale of Two sons, new Mario bros.U, bastion, limbo.
Currently playing Valkyrie profile for the first time too.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 1, 2015)

Just wanted to follow up on my previous comment: I beat Bayonetta 2 this week, and can confirm that it is, indeed, my goty 2014, as I previously said.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 1, 2015)

My 2014 GOTY goes to Insurgency such a great competitive and co-operative realistic FPS.


----------



## Thomas12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

for me it's south park stick of truth. That game was just really fun for me


----------



## Jayro (Jan 2, 2015)

Pokemon ORAS, of course.


----------



## Rocc0 (Jan 7, 2015)

For me it has to be The Binding of Isaac Rebirth without a doubt. Working on that Real Platinum God. 

Pokemon ORAS comes as a close second.


----------



## CandiceYaacobi (Jan 7, 2015)

For me GOTY for the:

*3DS* was Pokémon X&Y with Smash Bros in second.

*Wii U* was Mario Kart 8 hands down. Super Mario 3d World is in second

*XBOX One *Forza Horizons 2 with GTA V in second.


----------

